# Viren-Abzocke der IB Spamming / IN-Telegence



## Comedian1 (3 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 August 2003)

> Auf der Domäne wwwxanti.xx wird man auf einen polnischen Server umgeleitet und aufgefordert, ein Zugangstool herunterzuladen.


Hast du mal einen Whois auf den polnischen Server gemacht?
Das wäre für DocSnyder sicher sehr interessant.

MfG
L.


----------



## Devilfrank (3 August 2003)

Vor allem sieht man, dass diese feinen Herren recht munter am Werk sind.
Die Virenmeldung ist zwei Tage alt!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2549


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 August 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich stelle in letzter Zeit immer wieder fest, daß hier Domain unkenntlich gemacht werden. Obwohl es dafür sicher gute Gründe gibt, wäre es doch schön, die Adressen so anzugeben, daß wir sie auch besuchen können. Eventuell könnte man die Adressen einfach mit ROT13 verschlüsseln.

Nebelwolf


----------



## technofreak (3 August 2003)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl es dafür sicher gute Gründe gibt, wäre es doch schön, die Adressen so anzugeben, daß wir sie auch besuchen können.



Wenn du eine Adresse haben willst, gibt es den Weg der PN. Ansonsten bleibt es dabei:
 URL´s werden sofern sie Werbung oder potentielle Gefahr darstellen
gelöscht  

```
Werbung, Links
Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen. Erlaubt sind Links zu Webseiten mit nichtkommerziellem Charakter, die nach Ansicht der Moderatoren thematisch zum Forum passen. Artikel, die unerlaubte Links enthalten, werden ohne Vorwarnung gelöscht. Eine Möglichkeit ist auch, die Links zu entfernen und den Artikel stehen zu lassen. Die letzte Entscheidung über die Zulässigkeit von Links steht den Moderatoren und dem Administrator zu.
```
Praktisch alle gelöschten Links sind kommerziell und! gefährlich 

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 August 2003)

> Obwohl es dafür sicher gute Gründe gibt, wäre es doch schön, die Adressen so anzugeben, daß wir sie auch besuchen können. Eventuell könnte man die Adressen einfach mit ROT13 verschlüsseln.


Hmm, es gibt aber auch URLs, die von ROT-13 nicht "entstellt" werden.
Kennyspeak wär noch 'ne Idee.     Da erfordert das decodieren etwas Aufwand, so das ein versehentliches besuchen der URL auszuschließen wäre.

MfG
L.

P.S. Mffmfppff mfpmmmmmpfmp Pmpmppppppppffm mfmmppfmpöfmpmppfmp!!!
Mffmfppff Fmmmmfmfpfppmppmffpppmpp!!!


----------



## Comedian1 (3 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich sehe mir gerne die derzeit beworbenen Dialer an, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben. Ich einem Satz wie "Die Webadresse des Betrügers lautet ..." kann ich nicht wirklich Werbung erkennen. 

Ich stimme zu, daß man die Links für Suchmaschinen und unerfahrene Leser entschärfen sollte. Ich würde freuen wenn man interessierten Usern derartige Links in irgendeiner Form zur Verfügung stellt, ohne daß PMs nötig sind.

Allen einen sonnigen Sonntag 
Nebelwolf


----------



## Comedian1 (3 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Raimund (3 August 2003)

*Zensur?*

@Comedian1,

Du rügst Zensur von "Annas" Beiträgen. Kannst Du bitte konkreter werden?

"Anna" konnte mich hier unkommentiert als  "Nörgler" verunglimpfen. Die Toleranz des Admins und der Moderatoren sehe ich jedenfalls nicht in Frage gestellt.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Devilfrank (3 August 2003)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, an welcher Stelle hier vom Admin Zensur ausgeübt wird.
Dieses Forum ist bekannt dafür, dass die Diskussion im Rahmen der NUB ausdrücklich erwünscht ist. Das drückt sich nicht allein auch dadurch aus, dass hier jeder - auch Gäste - posten kann.

@Comedian1
Ich denke, Du wirst hier schon klarstellen müssen, an welcher Stelle hier Zensur ausgeübt wurde/ wird und welche Beiträge "faktisch verboten" wurden/ werden!


----------



## Devilfrank (3 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich sehe mir gerne die derzeit beworbenen Dialer an, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben. Ich einem Satz wie "Die Webadresse des Betrügers lautet ..." kann ich nicht wirklich Werbung erkennen.
> 
> ...




Das ist uns auch klar gewesen und wir haben lange diskutiert, wie wir mit aktiven Links umgehen wollen.
Letztendlich haben wir uns dafür entschieden, dass das Schutzbedürfnis der unerfahrenen User höher einzuschätzen ist, als der Wissensdurst der Profis. Hinzu kommt, dass die unerfahrenen User in der Überzahl hier vertreten sind und Hilfe suchen. Hier wollten wir nicht noch zusätzlich eine Gefahrenquelle selber schaffen, nach dem Motto:"Mal gucken, ob das ´mein´Dialer ist und zack, schon ist es wieder passiert."
Diejenigen, die sich die Dialer unbedingt näher ansehen wollen, können sich per PM untereinander verständigen.
Eine bessere Lösung haben wir da nicht gefunden.


----------



## Comedian1 (3 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Devilfrank (3 August 2003)

Hat Dir "Anna" auch den gesamten Hintergrund mitgeteilt und die ganze Wahrheit übermittelt?
Ich bezweifel das jetzt einfach.
Es ist richtig, dass ich gestern "Anna" per PM ermahnt habe, diese Einzelfall- Lösungen nicht weiter zu posten. Das geschah, nachdem mehrfach darum gebeten worden ist. "Anna" hat auch die Begründung dafür bekommen. Nach unserer Auffassung stehen diese Postings nicht im Kontext mit dem Sinn dieses Forums. Das ist "Anna" auch mehrfach vorher mitgeteilt worden. Es trat jedoch keine Änderung ein.

Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, warum wir hier über jemand Dritten debattieren und was das mit Zensur zu tun haben soll.


----------



## Comedian1 (3 August 2003)

*Re: Zensur?*

gelöscht


----------



## Comedian1 (3 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Heiko (3 August 2003)

Zuerst mal:
ich gedenke nicht, über andere Leute hier öffentlich zu diskutieren.
Aber grundsätzlich: Anna wurde nicht das Posten hier verboten. Das Forum wird nicht diktatorisch, sondern demokratisch geführt. Die Mehrheit der Moderatoren war der Meinung, dass Optimierungsbedarf besteht. Das wurde auch so mitgeteilt. Wir stimmen grundsätzlich anonym ab, deswegen kann ich auch nichts dazu sagen, wer welcher Meinung war.
Es wurde und wird hier nichts "zensiert". Jeder darf seine Meinung sagen, auch Anna. Schranken werden nur durch die aktuelle Gesetzeslage gesteckt. 
Es gibt aber Inhalte, die bearbeitet werden. Die geschieht ausschließlich zum Schutz der User. Wir haben hier teilweise mehrere tausend Visits pro Tag, viele davon von unerfahrenen Usern.
Auch die Entscheidung, die Links zu entfernen, wurde demokratisch getroffen. Wenn jemand eine bessere Möglichkeit sieht, die User zu informieren aber nach Möglichkeit nicht zu gefährden, so stehen wir (die Mods und ich) gerne für eine Diskussion bereit. Entscheidungen (also auch diese) sind nicht final, sondern dürfen gerne auch in Frage gestellt werden.
Ziel muß aber grundsätzlich der Schutz von unbedarften (vielleicht auch teilweise dämlichen) Surfern sein.


----------



## Devilfrank (3 August 2003)

An dieser Stelle breche ich diese Diskussion, auch in Deinem Interesse, ab, da Dir nicht die Wahrheit per PM/Mail mitgeteilt wird.

Niemand hat behauptet, dass eine Grundsatzentscheidung erzwungen werden soll. Den "geholfenen" Geschädigten ist de facto Geld aus der Tasche gezogen worden für nichts! Das werden wir hier nicht aktiv unterstützen. Es mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er für eine ungewollte Verbindung zweistellig und mehr bezahlen will.

User "Anna" verdreht und entstellt hier die Tatsachen und ich werde mit Dir, zumindest hier, darüber nicht weiter debattieren, da es aus diesem Grund nicht zielführend ist.


----------



## Comedian1 (3 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Heiko (3 August 2003)

Ich würde das Problem, das offensichtlich besteht, lieber lösen als die Aussprache durch Rückzug vermeiden.
Falls Du das verlangst, werde ich den Account logischerweise löschen. Lösung statt Löschung würde von mir allerdings bevorzugt.
Nach wie vor behagt es mir allerdings nicht, über einen Abwesenden zu diskutieren.
Wenn Devilfrank nicht mitdiskutieren will, so ist das seine - durchaus nachvollziehbare - Entscheidung, das beeinflusst aber nicht meine Einstellung, dass wir über das Problem reden sollten.


----------



## AmiRage (3 August 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wieder eine Diskussion unterbunden wird, erkläre ich hiermit meinen sofortigen Austritt aus dem Forum. Ich verlange die Löschung meines Accounts und aller meiner Artikel.


Löschung Deines Accounts sollte wohl möglich sein, auch wenn ich den ganzen Hype hier sowieso nicht nachvollziehen kann, aber alle Deine Artikel löschen? Was willst Du damit erreichen und wie soll das praktisch umgesetzt werden, ohne Threads zu entstellen oder sogar die Datenbank zu zerschießen?

P.S.: Ich für meinen Teil beurteile die "Rolle" von "Anna" hier im Forum auch kritisch. Für mich ist nicht ganz schlüssig (a) was der Hintergrund ist und (b) welchem Zweck das "Auftreten" hier dient.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 August 2003)

Hallo Comedian,

Dein Rückzug wäre ein schwerer Schlag für die Szene. Ich schätze Deine Beiträge, es wäre schön, wenn Du den Entschluß noch einmal überdenkst. Beitragslöschungen sind sehr unglücklich, da ganze Diskussionsstränge unverständlich werden. Ich empfinde auch öfter Moderatorenentscheidungen als unglücklich, das betrifft verschiedene Foren in denen ich scheibe, nicht nur dieses. Aber man muß ihnen analog zu Fußballschiedsrichtern auch Freiräume und ein "Recht auf Fehler" zugestehen. Ich empfinde die Moderatoren hier als zu pingelig. Ein Link zu Dialern läßt sich recht daufest als h--p: // forum . antispam . de oder uggc://sbehz.nagvfcnz.qr (ROT13) angeben.

Allen eine schöne Arbeits- oder Ferienwoche!
Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (4 August 2003)

Wie gesagt: macht einen besseren Vorschlag, wie man die User schützen kann ohne Infos zu verlieren und wir sind für jede Diskussion offen.
Hier erhebt niemand den Anspruch auf Unfehlbarkeit.

Jetzt doch noch zu Anna:
Das Feedback, das ich hier erhielt (auch die anderen Mods), ging eindeutig in Deine Richtung, Nebelwolf.


----------



## technofreak (4 August 2003)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfinde die Moderatoren hier als zu pingelig. Ein Link zu Dialern
> läßt sich recht daufest als h--p: // forum . antispam . de oder uggc://sbehz.nagvfcnz.qr (ROT13) angeben.



Du scheinst den Unterschied zwischen den  allseitsbekannten Antivirenforen (bei denen es um den Wettstreit 
geht, wer hat den neuesten und schönsten Virus entdeckt) und Foren bekannten IT-OnlineMagazine 
in denen nach Lust und Laune rumgelabert wird , und diesem Forum *nicht * verstanden zu haben. 
Hier geht es in erster Linie (vor allem)
um den Schutz der  unerfahrenen User. Bei einem Virus ist im schlimmsten Fall die Installation
 im Eimer, hier flattert so einem  Newbie u.U eine saftige Rechnung ins Haus, weil er es eben 
doch mal ausprobieren wollte. Was glaubst du wieviel Postings von sogenannten Gästen nur
 zu dem Zweck losgelassen wurden, Werbung für ihre mehr oder weniger unseriösen Dialerseiten  zu machen.

Bist du bereit dafür die Verantwortung zu tragen? Wenn es dir darum geht  gefährliche URL´s auszuprobieren, 
dann brauchst du erstens nicht dieses Forum, dann brauchst du nur nach den mitterweile allseits
 bekannten Abzockerseiten zu schauen, da findest du dann bestimmt einen der angeblich 2,4 Millionen
 Dialer die YAW3.5final  identifizieren kann. Außerdem kannst du dich wie bereits angeboten jeder Zeit 
an einen der Mods für weitergehende Information wenden

Das Forum ist in erster Linie ein Selbsthilfeforum für Geschädigte mit Hilfestellung 
für Vor und Nachsorge.  Falls dir das zu restriktiv  vorkommt, geh zu Dialerschutz und poste 
mal so eine URL, es würde mich wundern, wenn sie dort nicht mindestens so schnell wegeditiert ist wie hier.

Es gibt Foren , die das nicht so "pingelig" sehen, vornehmlich aus dem Antivirenforenbereich,
aber das ist deren Entscheidung und Verantwortung,   mit denen deren Admin/Mods leben müssen. 

tf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 August 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn ich hier Beiträge lese die mich interessieren, dann sehe ich mir gerne direkt das dazu gehörige Material an und bearbeite/beantworte den Beitrag direkt. Was man nicht sofort macht bleibt auf unbestimmte Zeit liegen. 

Ich persönlich verstehe nicht, wie unerfahrene Nutzer durch die verschlüsselten Links gefährdet werden. Wer ROT13 beherrscht, der sollte schon Erfahrung haben. 

Genau wie ein Blinder schlecht über Farben reden kann, können wir über betrügerische Webangebote schreiben, wenn wir sie nicht analysieren können.

Schöne Grüße an alle!
Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (4 August 2003)

Das sehe ich durchaus ein.
ROT-13 sollte eine Option sein.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt, die URL nach der Art w*w.l-i-n-k-z-i-e-l.de abzuändern. Die Striche zu entfernen sollte versehentlich eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## virenscanner (4 August 2003)

> Wer ROT13 beherrscht, der sollte schon Erfahrung haben.


Trivial"verscchlüsselungen" wie ROT13 beherrschen viele Schulkinder im Alter von 12 Jahren (da gab es auch mal so "Heftchen", ich glaube "Ypsilon" o.ä., in denen "Geheimschriften" für Kinder erklärt wurden).

Die Kenntnis von Dialern und Computersicherheit hat hiermit imho nicht viel zu tun.

Und wenn "etwas verschlüsselt worden ist", dann macht es "doch erst recht Spass, das mal zu entschlüsseln"

Just my 2 cent....


----------



## Heiko (4 August 2003)

Ich sehe grundsätzlich zwei entgegenstehende Interessen:
1. die unbefangenen User müssen geschützt werden
2. die versierten User sollen informiert werden.

Ich sehe für eine komplette Umsetzung der Nummer 1 keine Chance. Ein Restrisiko bleibt immer. Wenn jemand einen Dialer sucht, dann wird er auch einen finden. Überhaupt kein Problem. Wir sollten aber die Anfänger vor versehentlichem Kontakt schützen. Die Frage ist allerdings, wie hoch wir die Meßlatte für den Schutz hängen wollen.
Aktuell ist der Schutz quasi-absolut (Links werden entfernt, sobald sie entdeckt werden).
Damit kommen wir aber dem Punkt 2 nicht allzu nahe.
Wir sollten also versuchen, eine Möglichkeit zu finden, die den zweiten Punkt berücksichtigt und die Identität des Forums nicht gefährdet.

ROT-13 erscheint mir nicht allzu abwegig. 
Weil: wenn jemand per PN anfragt, erhält er ja auch Auskunft (davon gehe ich mal aus). Das ist nicht kontrollierbar. Also kann auf diesem Weg jeder DAU an gefährliche URLs kommen. Wieso sollen wir dann also nicht Adressen in Artikeln zulassen, die so weit entschärft sind, dass man wirklich nur absichtlich an die eigentliche Adresse kommt?

Wir können das gerne mal diskutieren. Parallel dazu werden wir das im Moderatorenkreis mal durchdenken.


----------



## technofreak (4 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ROT-13 erscheint mir nicht allzu abwegig.
> Weil: wenn jemand per PN anfragt, erhält er ja auch Auskunft (davon gehe ich mal aus). Das ist nicht kontrollierbar. Also kann auf diesem Weg jeder DAU an gefährliche URLs kommen. Wieso sollen wir dann also nicht Adressen in Artikeln zulassen, die so weit entschärft sind, dass man wirklich nur absichtlich an die eigentliche Adresse kommt?



Der Weg per PN ist zwar nicht kontrollierbar, wird sich aber immer auf wenige beschränken. 
Wie VS bereits richtig anmerkte sind Verschlüsselungen von so simpler Art , daß Kids sie als Anreiz betrachten
sie zu entschlüsseln, kein Schutz,sondern eher sogar eine zusätzliche Gefahr. Für die Eltern der Kids
 mag das eine Barriere sein, für die Kids bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Heiko (4 August 2003)

Gut. Sehe ich ein.
Was haltet Ihr dann von einem eigenen Forum, für das nur User freigeschaltet werden die
1. angemeldet sind
und
2. zusätzlich einen Antrag gestellt haben, dort lesen zu dürfen.

Damit wären wir aus Haftungssicht aus dem Schneider und Infos würden nicht verloren gehen. Wer dort liest, müßte sich halt über die Gefahr im Klaren sein...


----------



## AmiRage (4 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr dann von einem eigenen Forum, für das nur User freigeschaltet ...


:dafuer:


----------



## Heiko (4 August 2003)

Wir suchen nach einer besseren Lösung...


----------

